# The Trained Retrieve - Update



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Ken,

thank you for some great ideas... they will hopefully help me teach retrieve to my pup. He will always go after the toy, but doesn't always pick it up. So smaller area, hold him to create anticiaption and recall, and treat!! Will give it ago.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like its coming along and a whole lot funner than FF.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

What are you using for treats? Looks like you use allot.  Hot dog pieces work best for me, but too much dog in the dog, isn't good either. Do you train to release to hand at the same time or wait until the retrieve is solid and then focus on the release?


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice. Wish we had a trainer like you here in NJ.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm so excited to see this working! We've been working on the retrieve in our house and backyard. Riley's at about 95%, but I bet hotdogs would get us the rest of the way!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

That is just fantastic ken, thanks for posting that up. 

Ken, have you ever trained a bird dog to hunt for Deer? I am heading down this path at the moment and would love to hear your thoughts. I have procured the services of a GSP & Vizsla trainer who has trained for field trials, quail hunting as well as for Deer and goats so am starting with the best possible assistance, but seeing what you just did with the positive reinforcement training on the retrieve rather than the force fetch, I'd love to know if you have any hints or tips on Deer dog training  

Retrieving is one hunting skill, but retrieving a Deer might be a tad difficult for even Astro........


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Oz, i don't think they retrieve a whole deer 
They locate the downed carcas by follwing the scent/blood trail scent and guide the hunter to the carcas by runnunig back and forth between the hunter and carcas. I think this behavior is in their genes.

You may have to do nose work with dogs, it you haven't already done it. I love playing with Sam's nose instincts. That is one of our favorite games. I present the smell and drag it along the grass to an out of site spot.

---------
Please post updates on your bow training, Robinhood , pictures would be nice also... 1 picture=1000 words. 

Ps. Just signed up to follow you blog


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

datacan said:


> Oz, i don't think they retrieve a whole deer
> They locate the downed carcas by follwing the scent/blood trail scent and guide the hunter to the carcas by runnunig back and forth between the hunter and carcas. I think this behavior is in their genes.
> 
> You may have to do nose work with dogs, it you haven't already done it. I love playing with Sam's nose instincts. That is one of our favorite games. I present the smell and drag it along the grass to an out of site spot.
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D ;D You Idiot!!! ;D ;D ;D ;D I was taking the piss DC!!!! ;D ;D ;D ;D Bahahhaha.....A dog retrieving a Deer.......... I'm picturing Little Zsa Zsa with a 400 lb Sambar Deer in her mouth trying to drag it through the scrub............ Now that would be a funny pic!!! 

DC, the archery pics will have to wait. I am getting better at it, but not at the point yet where i can fire the bow and take a pic at the same time. More practice methinks..........

Anyways, we have digressed from the trained retrieve.  

Carry on..........


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I'm really sorry OZ :-[ Early morning post...sometimes I'm as think as brick.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I remembered seeing this sometime ago.
Not a vizsla but a weimaraner retrieving a deer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=GB&feature=related&hl=en-GB&v=2a9u8ILAHRc


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Any updates or further progress Ken??????


----------

